# Biggest bass of '05



## njsimonson

So now that the bass season is underway across the upper midwest...how's everyone doing? What are your biggest largemouth, smallmouth and white bass this year? Where'd you catch em, and what did you use?

LM for me is about 20 inches - caught on a 5" senko in Detroit Lakes, MN
SM for me is 19 inches - caught on a Chompers Tube in the Sheyenne River.

White...well...haven't caught one yet...but should have one this weekend, my guess is it will come on a jig and a minnow 

How about everyone else?


----------



## johnsona

My biggest largemouth so far this year is about 21", and it weighed 4 lbs 4 oz on a Normark digital scale. She bit on a white spinnerbait and was promptly released. I forgot the camera like I always do, so sorry, no pics. Only got into smallies one day on Fish Creek, and the biggest we hit was about 16-17". Sure gotta love those small lakes/creeks/rivers when it comes to snaggin' some greenbacks though!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nothing but a boatload of whitebass for us, although we've boated some of the biggest I've ever seen.

I'll be on Sakakawea finally this weekend so I'm sure I'll get some smallies. Not many largemouth out here like back east (unless you fish Nelson).


----------



## njsimonson

Hustad - your whites came on DL I'm assuming?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

njsimonson said:


> Hustad - your whites came on DL I'm assuming?


No, the Missouri River. It's loaded with them, and although the average isn't like DL, you can sure catch them some days just like we did years ago on DL.


----------



## njsimonson

That's right, forgot you were out west now! Keep catchin' em! I'll be chasing them with my girlfriend this weekend on Ashtabula!


----------



## Nodak Duke

So did you get out-fished by your woman last weekend, Slimer? :wink: PM me your new cell phone number... I called your old one a couple weeks ago and it was answered by some chica. :roll:

By the way-- Whacked the salmon good last weekend in Door Co. with the crew. Our boat of my dad, anddrea, andrea's mom, and myself had 19 kings and one steely-dan by 8am! Biggest was 20lb.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

this year camping in ontario on mazinaw lake i caught an 8 pond largey and a 7.5 pound smallie in 1 day. its also the lake that holds both canadian records for bass.

my s/m was 26.11" and my l/m was 25.5 inches


----------



## Greg_4242

My biggest smallie this year was 20". That same day I caught 7 or 8 more between 19 1/2" and 18". Back to Back to Back 4-5 lbs smallies is why I go to Manitoba.


----------



## Invector

21" smallie on a perch colored chug bug.


----------



## dogdoc

My fishing partner and I caught 11 smallies in 2 hours last April. Total stringer weight was 54 pounds. These fish were caught in Alabama. Check out smallmouthguide.com. Click on 05 pics. We are the ones with 2 pics on the second row. I'm the one in red with the too small of life jacket. The pictures are of some the the fish from 2 days. On the second day we actually caught 16 fish in 2 hours, but threw the four smallest ones back before weighing the rest. All fish were released after weighing. The biggest was 6.2#s and the smallest was 4.6#s.


----------



## marcus_rubbo

i cought a 17/18 inch CROPPIE out of an outfitter around Emporia Kansas called Lazy D's Outfitters best croppie taken out of there was 21 or 22 inches and the best bass taken out of there weighed in at 10lbs 3oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

